# Easy Skillet Breads



## jlloyd99 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was going through a bunch of my Moms old recipes today and I found a bunch of Skillet Bread recipes that I remember as being absolutly wonderful.  I thought that ya'll might enjoy them as well.  For all of the variations use a canned biscuit like Pillsbury Grands Biscuits.  Preheat oven to 350*.  In an 8" saute pan melt the butter over medium heat and saute ingredients until soft then quarter biscuits and toss to coat.  Arrange buiscuits in a single layer in the pan and bake in oven for 18-20 minutes.  FYI-Make sure your using an oven safe skillet like cast iron.

After baking turn out onto a platter, pull apart and enjoy!

Garlic
1 stick butter
Italian Seasoning mix
1 clove garlic, pressed/minced
1 package biscuits

Caramel Pecan
1 stick butter
1 jar caramel ice cream topping
1 cup pecans, chopped
1 package biscuits

Apple Cinnamon
1 stick butter
Cinnamon to taste
1/4 cup sugar
1 apple, sliced and chopped
1 package biscuits

Monkey Bread
1 stick butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
Cinnamon to taste
1 apple, sliced chopped
1 package biscuits


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 29, 2006)

Lady J, can't waite to try your skillet breads!  If you have never smoked bread yopu should try it.  Biscuits or rolls are great.  You just have to crank up the heat a little.  Bake some in the smoker while pulling the pork or resting the brisket.

Scott


----------



## scott t (Jun 15, 2006)

A big thumbs up on the monkey bread. Tried it this past weekend. It was quick, easy and all gone in a hurry!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 15, 2006)

Jene, When I teach my Dutch Oven classes, I always do a D.O. full of monkey bread. Instead of using canned bisket rolls, I use frozen roll dough that's been thawed out.  The class can smell something cooking and they have no idea what it is until I turn the DO out onto a serving platter.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 18, 2006)

Lady J,

You the GIRL :D .

Tried your monkey bread last night with Splenda Brown Sugar (Wife is Diabetic).






My wife and I ate the whole plate. :oops:


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 29, 2006)

So glad everyone has enjoyed the recipes.  I do them at my Pampered Chef shows and they always go over great.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lady J

Just came across your recipes...and the pic of the one cajun make...they sure aound good...I have a strong feeling they are going into the favorite folder with cajuns corn bread..

Later
Richard


----------

